# Java und Microcontroller



## Saschaleb (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe User hier im Forum.

Ich benötige für meine Projektarbeit einen Microcontroller den ich mit Java programmieren kann. In diesem Bereich kenne ich mich nicht so aus. 

Das Ziel meine Projektes ist es eine externes Gerät über eine USB-Schnittstelle mit Parameter zu füttern. Ebenso soll es möglich sein, die Parameter aus dem externen Gerät auslesen zu können und auf dem PC anzeigen zu lassen. 

Meine Frage an euch. Welche Microcontroller könnt ihr mir für diese Aufgabe empfehlen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Saschaleb


----------



## melmager (5. Dezember 2011)

also ich kenn nur den:

http://www.jcontrol.org/index_de.php

wobei dort ein Java Dialekt läuft - also die Sprache ist Java angelehnt (weder SE noch ME, eigene Version) aber man kommt damit klar 

ach ja USB hat er nicht aber eine serielle schnittstelle


----------



## genodeftest (5. Dezember 2011)

Im Prinzip ist Java nicht geeignet, um auf ?Cs zu laufen. Java braucht eine Virtual Machine und viel Arbeitsspeicher. Ausnahme: Java SmartCard (noch kleiner und schwächer als Java ME, dazu auch proprietär; wird z.B. in SIM-Karten verwendet)
Wenn du es nicht lassen kannst, schau mal im Forum http://www.mikrocontroller.net/ , z.B. http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/29337


----------

